# Smeg ecf01 espresso machine



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried the new smeg machine? Initial reviews seem good but information on the machine seems limited.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmm, can you link the reviews as I suspect they may be of the " paid for variety "

It will be as good as any machine designed to use a pressurised basket at 15 bar and pre ground coffee .. i.e not very good .

Look elsewhere like a used gaggia classic or one of the sage machines and pair themnwith a decent grinder.


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm a bit new to the coffee scene but was considering the smeg before i fou d this forum and so have ordered a sage duo temp. Just wanted to make sure i made the right choice.

This is the link i saw that got me interested in espresso machines.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/smeg-ecf01-review


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks like their fridges. And, while not meaning to sound rude, it is just like their fridges in the sense that the innards are just common-or-garden, run of the mill, plastic stuff. Sorry, I DO sound rude!

Something like this that is retailing at £260 odd is costing around £50 to make (very roughly).

Edit: I have been reliably informed the cost would be even less, around £30!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

reminds me of the Red Dwarf


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

15-bar pressureThermoblock - smeg - the name suits it


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

I guess i made the right choice with the sage by the sound of it. Can anyone enlighten me about thermoblock?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Holmes said:


> I guess i made the right choice with the sage by the sound of it. Can anyone enlighten me about thermoblock?


Thermoblock is a piece of metal, usually aluminium, with channels in it, usually heating the cold water passing through. They are not very temperature stable because of small thermal mass and small volume. They are fast to heat up.


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks stanic. What does the sage duo temp use?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

it has what they call a thermocoil - a cast aluminium block, around a stainless steel tube, prevents contact of water with aluminium, is PID controlled but without temp. adjustment, should have larger thermal mass and stability compared to cheaper machines


----------



## Underseasquire (Sep 5, 2021)

Hello I was going to purchase the smeg coffee machine with the steam wand, and I I was wondering if anyone has it and makes a decent flat white? the website says its great for espresso and cappachinos but it doesn't look like it'll be able to with such a short steam wand?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Underseasquire welcome to the forum. Perhaps read more of the site before purchasing.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Stanic said:


> it has what they call a thermocoil - a cast aluminium block, around a stainless steel tube, prevents contact of water with aluminium, is PID controlled but without temp. adjustment, should have larger thermal mass and stability compared to cheaper machines
> 
> View attachment 17837


 Might be more accurate to say, when used in cheaper machines they are not very good, after all Decent use them.


----------

